# ???? about angles



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Lookin for answers about angles and thinkin Cassandra will prolly jump in on this with some kinda easy way to figure it ....I have built picnic tables and such but I am wonderin how can Ya calculate angles and height say I want a sawhorse 40" high what is the easy way to figure the angle so 2x4 is flat on ground other than holding it and a tape measure while holdin angle finder on ground to try and get close with trial and error....


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

papawd said:


> Lookin for answers about angles and thinkin Cassandra will prolly jump in on this with some kinda easy way to figure it ....I have built picnic tables and such but I am wonderin how can Ya calculate angles and height say I want a sawhorse 40" high what is the easy way to figure the angle so 2x4 is flat on ground other than holding it and a tape measure while holdin angle finder on ground to try and get close with trial and error....


Hi Warren - gonna need to make at least 1 more decision to figure that out, like, how far apart do you want the legs to be? 
That's a pretty tall sawhorse BTW


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not quite sure about this but lets say that your legs are at a 70 degree angle from plumb= vertical then your bottom cut would be 20 degrees, this totals 90 degrees.

Or your legs are 60 degrees to plumb then your bottom cut would be 30 degrees.

60+30=90--70+20=90-- it all depends on what angle your legs are.

I hope I'm right here, Hey John, since you where the last to reply please feel free to let me know if not correct on my formula.

As a last resort you can lay out on a flat surface exactly what you want and get your calculations/angles from that. "But what do I know"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" angle ?? " just round the ends and you are set for any floor angle or ground angle...after all it's just a saw horse.. 


========


==========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

woodjoiner said:


> I'm not quite sure about this but lets say that your legs are at a 70 degree angle from plumb= vertical then your bottom cut would be 20 degrees, this totals 90 degrees.
> 
> Or your legs are 60 degrees to plumb then your bottom cut would be 30 degrees.
> 
> ...


Hi Leon - yeah, that works. I cheat and sketch it out on deltacad to figure out the lengths of stock involved. In this example: 40" h, 70* angle would be about 43-44" leg. 
I kinda like Bj's solution also


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm a little slow but I eventually get there, I missed the part where he asked for the length of the legs. I'm just old school most of the time. 

Thanks for stepping in, I'm like your signature Say's. I try, and try, and try again.
Maybe one day I'll learn to operate a cad and take the guesswork out.

Please forgive my quirks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Adjustable Clamp-It&#8482 Assembly Tool - Rockler Woodworking Tools

========


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Warren, remember that geometry class in high school that you thought you'd never have a use for? Well, making saw horses is a good excuse to dust off those now long-forgotten triangle formulas. 

Triangle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I just set the legs down and then draw a line parallel to the ground and cut that angle. I don't need to know what the angle is.


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

O'kay Ralph
Don't get me thinking to hard now, something may crack. 

I'm with Roger on the way to do it, just, git-r-done


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea I just looked at the Geometry lesson and had quick flashbacks of school and the one subject that really kicked my (*^^&^%..... I usually use the get er done method and guesse a mate But I want to make a saw horse type legs for a crayfish (crawfish ) eating table that will be about 40" high as we eat at these tables standin and drinkin ( i do not drink anymore) but this way no bending over and will have a cutout for garbage cans underneath just trying to figure it out was hoing there was a easy type of formula like one degree of angle equals 9" or something like that ...As for geometry My youngest son in theNavy used to figure stuff like that for me as he is some type of nuclear technician and back in school again ...thanks for the help but I think I will do a watchamacallit guess and get er done


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I like the rounded off end that may also work for what is going on in my mind.... Thanks again for all info I am digesting some of it and it is making me think a little more


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

So, when are you having the crayfish dinner?:blink:


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

We do about 12 crayfish boils a season between my sons, brothers and myself


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

papawd said:


> Lookin for answers about angles and thinkin Cassandra will prolly jump in on this with some kinda easy way to figure it ....I have built picnic tables and such but I am wonderin how can Ya calculate angles and height say I want a sawhorse 40" high what is the easy way to figure the angle so 2x4 is flat on ground other than holding it and a tape measure while holdin angle finder on ground to try and get close with trial and error....


hold the leg where you want it and than lay a piece of wood on the ground next to the leg . Draw a line that would give you the angle right?


----------

